# relation to benji



## Benjie13 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been looking into Benji's line and found that his great grandad had a litter in 2010. The litter all had lion king names which is a film I watch a lot. I was just wondering if any of you could figure out what relation Benji is to that 2010 litter please


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a pedigree?


----------



## Benjie13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benji is a full pedigree gsd gold sable


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you would put a link to your dog's pedigree then we might be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We're looking for something like this. For both your dog and the litter you are talking about

Seger vom Sitz von der Hose

You might have to scan his AKC papers in?


----------

